# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Stretch marks?

## ShYnE[sK]

I was wondering how many people have stretch marks, and where?

I have them under my arm pits, any ideas of what actually helps to faint them?

----------


## MachZ

I have them now on my inner thighs pretty good.

----------


## SpunHoney

~Phytomer has a great product, i give it to all my pregnant clients it actually does work, but the only time that you can really reverse a streach mark is when there is still red in it. that means there is still circulation there so help repair the skin!~

----------


## MachZ

> ~Phytomer has a great product, i give it to all my pregnant clients it actually does work, but the only time that you can really reverse a streach mark is when there is still red in it. that means there is still circulation there so help repair the skin!~


Good info there. I didn't know being red made a different as thats the way mine are. I'll have to get on that now, thanks for the insight.

----------


## SpunHoney

~ Anytime I love helpin ya'll out!~

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

> ~ Anytime I love helpin ya'll out!~


thanks, appreciate that!

----------


## RageControl

Wear you scars with pride ! i used to freak about them now i just see em as a symbol of growth!

----------


## ItalianMuscle

I have them near my pecs.. RageControl said it perfect"symbol of growth" That how I see also.

----------


## nevaenuf

I have battle scars under my armpits, on my chest a little bit and they are the worst on my upper thighs. I treat them with coco butter but it only helps them from getting to bad.

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

> Wear you scars with pride ! i used to freak about them now i just see em as a symbol of growth!


to me this symbol of growth is crap, I actually do not care that much about having stretch marks since they aren't that much visible tho large, it just seemes to me that it can't be a good thing since the skin is not looking natural anymore...and besides it gets worse every time yo gain (lean)mass. 

while others which are way bigger don't have it, so it does not symbolise growth to me...maybe if I was actually big...

----------


## mfenske

For me they are bittersweet. They remind me that once I was a lazy, undisciplined, couch potato so they motivate me. On the other hand now that I am in a condition that I am proud to show my body I wish I didn't have them. Mark

----------


## Latin

> to me this symbol of growth is crap, I actually do not care that much about having stretch marks since they aren't that much visible tho large, it just seemes to me that it can't be a good thing since the skin is not looking natural anymore...and besides it gets worse every time yo gain (lean)mass. 
> 
> while others which are way bigger don't have it, so it does not symbolise growth to me...maybe if I was actually big...


I agree bro
Stretch marks are really %¤%¤
im on my first cycle now and had some stretchmarks from before and i really i hope i dont get anymore of them...
I heard there is some cream (?) called Ritavin-A or something like that to "cure" stretchmarks not sure though...

take it easy bro and congrats on ur newborn baby!!!

----------


## ShYnE[sK]

I heard there is some cream (?) called Ritavin-A or something like that to "cure" stretchmarks not sure though...

take it easy bro and congrats on ur newborn baby!!![/QUOTE]


Thx bro! I sure will ;-)

as for the stretch marks i did some "research" and found out there are many different types of creams/oils which you can apply in order the make them less visible and prevent from extending. I think all of them are containing some sort of vitamin-E, also the intake of vitamin-E could prevent/decrease your stretch marks, I have also heard that the use of anti-scar creams can do much positive removing/vanishing, so I tihnk that if one would combine vitamine-E cream and anti0-scar cream + the intake of vitamine-E your chances are the best.
some brands include: coco butter cream, vitamine-e cream, barmon s.m. cream, retin-a, mederma, and so on...

F stretch marks they look like sheit

----------


## IronAdam

Mederma works, but the $hit costs 40 bucks a tube. I can't afford it anymore so I'm just using some vitamin E cream. So far so good, not getting any additional ones. I agree they suck, but its part of the game.  :Don't know:

----------


## Sara Dancer

My plastic surgeon highly recommended Strivectin. I recently bought it (link: http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin...&type=4&subid=0) but haven't used it yet.

----------


## OSTIE

> ~Phytomer has a great product, i give it to all my pregnant clients it actually does work, but the only time that you can really reverse a streach mark is when there is still red in it. that means there is still circulation there so help repair the skin!~



Anyone know where this stuff can be found... is it over the counter?

Thanks
-ost

----------


## arnold1980

i ran out of soap and started to use my girls stuff called "shea butter" in the shower. It really faded my stretch marks.

----------


## PuddleMonkey

I got some on my shoulders half way through my first cycle when I hit 230lbs. I don't mind.

----------


## Prime

i got them near my armits, on my biceps and thighs. I just rub e45 on em to moisturise my skin and stop them getting any worse.

----------


## pumped73

Have you heard of DMARK from a company called Pharmathletica? I told my doctor about it, he thought it was a good idea. I can't find it yet, though, I think it's new...

----------


## tiffany

> My plastic surgeon highly recommended Strivectin. I recently bought it (link: http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin...&type=4&subid=0) but haven't used it yet.


I actually sell this stuff. At $135.00 for a 6 ounce tube its not cheap but I am almost positive if you buy it at a department store you can get you $$ back if you dont like it, save your box and reciept. You have to be dedicated to it,2 times a day for 28 days..most of you guys/girls (including me) are all about making your body look hot- strech marks look like sh!t, its not considered a battle scare by average people who see it..they are like..huh, thats weird wonder what hes been doing?.  :Hmmmm:  Also Strivectin is AWESOME for wrinkles and expression lines on your face and neck.. I would highly reccomend it.

----------


## Dude-Man

it seems to me that ectomorphs never get them, myself included.. I'll get them after a workout on the back of my triceps, but they'll be gone in a few days.

----------


## Superhuman

man, I got stretch marks all over my ****in legs and around my groin. They just started popping up all over like crazy like a month ago. I haven't done a cycle in like 2 1/2 months either. I kind-of like them though. It's like lightning bolts on my leg...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nixter

I have them on my back, right on my waist. I used to think I was wearing my pants too tight because it looked like those lines you get from clothing. I've never seen this on anybody else before. Seems a weird place to get them. I think I got them from last growth spurt years ago.

Nixter.

----------


## PuddleMonkey

> I kind-of like them though. It's like lightning bolts on my leg...


  :LOL:

----------


## MikeyZ23

biceps only, **** i'm weak, i need more battle scars

----------

